# Regia Aeronautica videos



## Saetta66 (Feb 8, 2010)

A nice you tube video: is always exciting to me admiring fighters and bombers (with pilots, crews and specialists) some minutes before take off. Is the same to you?
Imagine the roar of radial engines ...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwrl0II-wsM_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Saetta66 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wasn't that already very old in 1939?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0ZePYijyok_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 8, 2010)

Very interesting.
First of all, Italian pilot is dandy. He bites the oxygen tube as if a cigar!
Thanks for sharing, Saetta66.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 14, 2010)

More on Regia Aeronautica here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/macchis-ground-strafing-21887.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/italian-seaplanes-22063.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/junkers-g-31-other-3-motors-15947.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/caproni-aircrafts-22506.html


----------



## Saetta66 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you Charles.
Very nice stuff ....
Ciao


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 15, 2010)

One more, "Coi piloti italiani e germanici sull'Inghilterra", Regia Aeronautica against England.

Archivio Storico Istituto Luce - video


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 24, 2010)

Neat film showing the Reggiane Re 2001 Falco II

Archivio Storico Istituto Luce - video


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 9, 2010)

Loading torpedo and take off, Savoia SM 79 Sparviero


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

As always, great post CB!


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

CharlesBronson said:


> Neat film showing the Reggiane Re 2001 Falco II
> 
> Archivio Storico Istituto Luce - video


bro it no longer exists


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> bro it no longer exists


CB posted that video 11 years ago...


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> CB posted that video 11 years ago...


still shouldn't it be up still


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> still shouldn't it be up still


Depends on the website.
Many sites have come and gone over the years for one reason or another.

Zeno's warbirds and Asisbiz warbirds are a few that have been around for a long time, so anything linked back to them still works, but YouTube linksnonly work as long as the individual account remains open.


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Depends on the website.
> Many sites have come and gone over the years for one reason or another.
> 
> Zeno's warbirds and Asisbiz warbirds are a few that have been around for a long time, so anything linked back to them still works, but YouTube linksnonly work as long as the individual account remains open.


aaany way to find those videos somewhere?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> bro it no longer exists



Actually it exists, just you have to look better ... check these two links ..






Archivio storico Istituto Luce


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com










Archivio storico Istituto Luce


L'Archivio Storico Luce è uno dei più ricchi al mondo, e continua a incrementarsi. Con le sue centinaia di migliaia di filmati e fotografie rappresenta la memoria visiva dell'Italia.



patrimonio.archivioluce.com





and additional bonus ..


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Actually it exists, just you have to look better ... check these two links ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aye the GOAT comes in clutch these are sooooo cool how do you get these deep internet treasures


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)

Just using mind, heart and magic.


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Just using mind, heart and magic.


Can you use your magic to make these sites come back to life


Aerei Italiani - Scheda Tecnica - Savoia Marchetti S.M.79




Aerei Italiani - Scheda Tecnica - Siai Marchetti S.55 X


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)

Both links work fine. What is the problem?


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Both links work fine. What is the problem?


but like its a web archive why cant they be their own websites?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)

Because these are pages of the site ( the link below ) .. and these are accessed with the links you posted.



Aerei Italiani - Brevi pagine di Storia dell'Aviazione italiana - Foto - Links - Aeronautica Italiana - Libri - Photos Aircraft Italian - Screensavers - Piaggio - Caproni - Savoia Marchetti - Crda - Cant. Z. - Macchi - Fiat - Italian avition photo -



And here you are all the planes listed on the site ...



Aerei Italiani Sezione Aerei Storici Militari - Tra le due Guerre Mondiali


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

Wurger said:


> Because these are pages of the site ( the link below ) .. and these are accessed with the links you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i lok at them later


----------

